

Show HN: Nearish, My latest web app - a map-based Facebook group chat - joevennix
http://nearish.com/#San_Francisco

======
joevennix
Nearish lets you roam around a map and chat with other Facebook users nearby.
It uses node.js on the backend and jQuery on the frontend. I wrote it in about
a month and a half... my understanding of Javascript has improved a ton! Any
feedback is appreciated :)

------
timerickson
I wish it already knew where I was. This is possible by IP geo-location.

~~~
joevennix
Actually, it should do that, but the URL I linked to is
<http://nearish.com/#San_Francisco> , which the page automatically routes to
San Francisco.

Visiting <http://nearish.com> should geolocate you via IP. I use the MaxMind
geolocation database to do this locally in node.js on the backend using
node.js's native extensions. I actually made this into a library that's
available here: <https://github.com/joevennix/GeoIP-js>

